# How long?



## bigbob73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Should I cold smoke a brick of Swiss for?  I'm an hour and a half in, and under 70°

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

3-4 hours is what we like. Some guys only go 2 hours. If you have a few pieces you may want to pull them out a different times so you can decide what you like best. Also remember it has to sit a couple of weeks before you eat it or it will taste awful.


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

X2 on Al.  I use my Weber kettle for cold smokes.  3 to 4 hours with one row lit in the AMNS.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did three hours.  I have it resting on the fridge.  It has a very nice color on it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

You have any photo's?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm with Al where are the pictures you know Q-view around here.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Finished product...


----------



## michael ark (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## tlcase (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good but........there was an awful lot of empty space in that smoker. After you sample that swiss......me thinks you will load the sucker up next time. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 11, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, I smoked a pork loin after the cheese was done.  :)

On another note, I left it in the fridge last night, should I freeze it or just keep it cold?

Sent from my Infuse using tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2011)

Wrap it up and give it a nap for about 10 days in the fridge

Awesome Color!

Todd


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice color on that cheese...and we even like Q-View on Pork Loins....


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like the cheese came out nice. Next time you are going to want more cheese in the smoker


----------



## bigbob73 (Dec 11, 2011)

For sure!  This was a test run to see if my homemade smoking unit worked.

Sent from my Infuse using tapatalk


----------

